# Recipes only!!! DO YOU USE THEM



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Would love to know how many of you have tried some or any of the recipes in the RECIPE ONLY section.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

As i am unable to cook! i have only looked through and thought about the recipes...that if i ever learn to cook i could try.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> As i am unable to cook! i have only looked through and thought about the recipes...that if i ever learn to cook i could try.


Told you before that you can always pop down here for cooking lessons :clap2:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I could do with lessons...i can burn a boiled egg!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> I could do with lessons...i can burn a boiled egg!


  

I am famous for burning toast


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhanwf

Being a new single man. :clap2:

Whenever i plan something to cook i look through your section. Sometimes i may be short of the odd ingredient but i do use where i can things you have taken the time to post.

Peter


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

I've looked and have made your recipe for Pumpkin Spice Cake, which was very well received. I've also printed at a few others to try. The recipes are great- always looking for something new to cook!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Swedish CHEESECAKE - fROM WHO ELSE??? ikea*

● 500g ricotta
● 5 eggs
● 100ml liquid honey
● pinch cinnamon
● 50g chopped candied fruit
● 1 tbsp grated lemon rind
● 2 tsp marsala wiNE

Push the ricotta through
a sieve into a bowl. 

Separate three of the eggs from the egg white, retaining both the white and the yolk. 

Add two whole eggs, the three egg yolks, honey, cinnamon, candied fruits and grated lemon rind and combine well.

Beat the three egg whites
until stiff and then fold in
marsala wine.

Place in a greased,
flameproof baking pan and
bake in a preheated oven at
300F or 150C for about 30
minutes.


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Would love to know how many of you have tried some or any of the recipes in the RECIPE ONLY section.


I can't believe I haven't looked at the recipes before! They look fantastic, I will definitely be trying some this weekend.

Thanks Siobhanwf!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Any chance that the "recipes only" thread (portugal) could be reciprocated as a sticky in the lounge please?

Can't wait to try some of these... 

And maybe a few others might too, and therefore, you may possibly get better feedback.

Anyway. Whatever is best.

Thanks in advance. And thank you for the recipes.:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Any chance that the "recipes only" thread (portugal) could be reciprocated as a sticky in the lounge please?
> 
> Can't wait to try some of these...
> 
> ...



Will see what can be done.

I have tested all of them and have MANY favourites....Only post after I have tried them out on myself...friends and family too!!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Will see what can be done.
> 
> I have tested all of them and have MANY favourites....Only post after I have tried them out on myself...friends and family too!!


Thank you.

(Am hoping to get a decent kitchen when moving to Dubai, hopefully in a couple of months. We have a small but good kitchen now - in Beirut - but no oven. Gas top only. (!?) Anyway, long story. So really looking forward to trying some of your recipes. It will be a cook fest' for my wife and I for months, no doubt... :clap2

Oh, and my previous post I meant a few other _posters_ and you may get better feedback. I am sure your recipes are great! Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Spineytoad (Feb 2, 2015)

I will certainly be trying out some of the recipes on the main sticky thread!


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Tried the Braga Duck, very different from any other duck recipe I have used, but very good, I modified it by using duck breasts. Particularly liked the bacon & orange peel butter.


----------

